# Ferry from Italy to croatia?



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a ferry from Venice to either Croatia or Slovenia please?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You might find something here http://www.viamare.com/venezia-lines-index.html or http://www.aferry.co.uk/ancona-ferry-uk.htm

You might have to travel to Ancona.

Don


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

As Don says, most are from Ancona.
This site may be useful

http://www.jadrolinija.hr/

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

thanks chaps.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ferry Italy to Croatia*

I don't know when you are intending to travel, but we sailed in May 2007 from Bari to Dubrovnik with Jadrolinja.

They assured us on the phone that there were plenty of berths, no need to book . . .

. . .we turned up to find they were fully booked for an overnight crossing, only 2 sailings per week, and half the queue we were in simply walked off in disgust.

We crossed anyway and spent the night on benches in the bar, which stayed open all night, so although everyone else got their heads down too, the overhead lights stayed on, which made it hard to sleep.

We crossed between islands in Croatia several times with Jadrolinja, and had no other complaints, but that was a bit of a baptism of fire.

If you are sailing between islands, you turn up at the ferry, cannot pre-book, but no need to we found, and pay in cash.

This is a gorgeous way to travel, the water is pale aquamarine, the ferry sometimes leaves at 6 am, and the dawn with mist on the water makes for an unforgettable experience.

Helen


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A supplementary question. What about dogs? What's the form about the pet passport when using these ports/ferries? Thanks


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just read the thread further down the page! Ooops


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Helen, (HMH)

Do you know if there is a height limit on the Dubrovnik/Bari/Dubrovnik service? The website is not clear on the matter.

Also the operator's website indicates 'Deck' as an accommodation class. Do you know what this means?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ferry from italy to croatia*

Well we haven't been there since May 2007 . . .

Why not ring Jadrolinja, or one of their agents ?

But there are ruddy great lorries on all those ferries, I would be surprised if they were too low for a campervan, how high are you?

I think Deck just means seats on deck, I don't think those ferries do Camping on Deck as in staying in your mh.

Be sure to get a cabin booked, we were told "No need to book, plenty of space" and ended up sleeping on bench seats in the bar as all the cabins were taken.

Best of luck !

Helen


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Annsman said:


> Does anyone know if there is a ferry from Venice to either Croatia or Slovenia please?


If you are in Venice why not drive through/to Slovinia into Istria or further via Reieka


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ferry from italy to croatia*

hi again,

We found it necessary to ring the ferry company (Jadrolinja) or an agent, (direct ferries or aferry or some such), if the website doesn't give you the info you need.

I don't think the ferries to Croatia do Camping on Deck.

You have to bite the bullet and book a cabin, or sleep in a reclining chair, or the benches in the bar were comfortable, but the bar stayed open all night, so the overhead lights were never switched off.

Fabulous entry into Dubrovnik in the dawn. If we were doing it again we would park at a campsite (autocamp) at Cavtat and take a ferry into Dubrovnik for the day, the approach from the sea is so pretty, and parking a bit of a nightmare. Pick a day when there are not several cruise ships arriving, the tobacconist shops etc have a list, should be able to find it online.

We went in by ferry and drove out via Slovenia, as Wupert says you can always do it the other way round.

Well worth taking ferries between the mainland, the islands, the little peninsulas, the sea is a fabulous pale aquamarine, you can't pre-book but don't need to, and must pay in cash, and if the ferry leaves early morning that is about the only time you can park up at the port the night before and get a freebee.

What time of year are you going ?

Helen


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

A Deck Passage usually means a sailing without accommodation (cabin or reclining seat) we have seen passengers sleeping in the lounges on seats and anything else that is available. We have even seen backpackers sleeping on the floor in sleeping bags.

Safe travelling,

Don


----------

